# Stationärrollen und Salzwasser



## Borgon (2. März 2003)

Hallo Jungs #h Wie sieht das denn nun eurer Meinung nach wirklich aus.Verschiedene Händler haben mir jetzt schon immer wieder gesagt,es gibt nicht DIE ultimative Salzwasserrolle,auch wenn es vom Hersteller so angepriesen wird.Irgendwann frisst sich das Salz bei ungenügend Pflege überall durch,ist ja auch verständlich.Aber die Frage lautet nun,kann Salzwasser zum Beispiel Stationärrollen mehr schaden,die nur zum Spinnfischen konzipiert wurden im Gegensatz zu den angepriesenen &quot;Meeresrollen&quot;?Hinterher mit Leitungswasser abspülen ist ja sowieso Pflicht#c


----------



## catfish (2. März 2003)

Hllo Borgon
Ungenuegende Pflege ist wohl das Zauberwort glaube ich.
Kleine oder grosse,Meeres oder Spinnrolle, Salz schafft 
sie alle.Ich glaube bei richtieger Pflege kann eine gute Rolle, beim nicht zu harten Einsatz, sehr lange halten.Beim Fischen im Fruejahr oder Herbst in den flachen Teilen der Ostsee oder Nordsee reicht oft eine vermeindlich kleine
Spinnrolle, vorrausgesetzt sie wird nicht zu hart beansprucht.Doch sind bei einiegen teuren sogenannten
Meeresrollen einiege Vorteile zu erkennen.So sind die Dichtungen bei einiegen Herstellern eben bestaendieger gegen Salzwasser.Hartverchromte Lager oder Wellen tragen zudem erhaeblich zur Verschleissfestigkeit bei.Ich glaube 
jeder muss selbst entscheiden ob er eine Rolle fuer 250Euro kauft oder sich fuer den gleichen Preiss in ein paar Angeljahren lieber 3 oder 4 guenstiegere leistet.
Es gruesst Dich 
Catfish


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2003)

Moin Borgon!
Du beantwortest dir die Frage doch eigentlich schon selber.
Pflege ist das A und O und hält die Rolle am laufen. Ist doch Bockwurst ob da Salzwasserrolle drauf steht oder nicht. Ohne Pflege geht die beste Rolle kaputt und das Salz macht auch vor einer ABU, Daiwa oder Shimano nicht halt.


----------



## Blenni (2. März 2003)

Hallo,
ich bin ein großer Fan vom Spinnangeln im Salzwasser, wird allgemein viel zu selten gemacht. Deshalb habe ich mir eine Spinnrolle mit Alu-Gehäuse zugelegt, eine Zebco Energy EM4-5. Laut Hersteller salzwassergeeignet und lt. &quot;Rute & Rolle&quot; unkaputtbar. Das gilt nach meinen Erfahrungen jedoch nur bedingt. Als besonders anfällig hat sich das kugelgelagerte Schnurlaufröllchen erwiesen. Trotz einiger Pflege habe ich nach 5 straffen Einsätzen in Norge nun schon das dritte Röllchen drauf. Das ist um so ärgerlicher, weil es bereits jetzt dieses Ersatzteil nicht mehr im Original gibt, habe jetzt ein Röllchen einer anderen Rolle ohne Kugellager eingebaut. Ansonsten bin ich mit dieser Rolle ganz zufrieden.
Das Salz ist meiner Meinung nach das kleinere Problem. Meist halten die (Carbon)Gehäuse den Belastungen nicht Stand, so daß die Getriebe blockieren oder schwergängig werden. Rollen mit Carbongehäuse haben bei mir maximal so  3-4 mal gehalten. Wenn eine Rolle einmal &quot;fest&quot; war, kommt sie bei mir in Norwegen nicht mehr zum Einsatz.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. März 2003)

Moin Borgon,
Salzwasser ist nun mal, wie auch meine Vorposter schrieben,tödlich für das Angelgerät und ganz besonders für die Rollen.

Allerdings habe ich mal gelesen, das die Mitchell Nautil absolut salzwasserfest sein soll.Allerdings ist die &quot;kleine Version&quot; zum Spinnangeln sehr schwer.
Ich fische mit einer ABU CD 4 mit Centerdrag und spüle sie jedes Mal mit Süßwasser.
Wovon ich dir auf jeden Fall abraten würde, sind Rollen mit Heckbremse.Soviel kannst du gar nicht spülen und die Heckbremse frist sich schon beim fischen fest.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## hsobolewski (3. März 2003)

In den meisten Fällen sind gerade die Rollen woh man es am wenigsten laut Beschreibung erwartet am besten für das Salzwasser geeignet. Man braucht ja nur die alte US Baitrunner anschauen. Entscheidend ist nun mal kommt wasser an die Lager., aus was sind die Lager (gerade hier gibt es gravierende Unterschiede) Metal oder Grafitgehäuse ist eigendlich egal, hauptsache stabiel. Die Enegy Metal ist schon nicht schlech. Die Fische ich sogar selber in Norwegen zum Spinnfischen oder ultra leichtes Pilken. Pflegen,ja abspühlen nach dem gebrauch aber nicht jedesmal zerlegen. Dies hat dann schon nichts mehr mit Qualität zu tun. Meine Baitrunner und auch die anderen habe ich die letzten 6-10 Jahre nicht einmal zerlegt oder nachgefettet. Laufen tun sie immer noch sauber. Entscheident ist nun mal das Abwaschen mit Süsswasser.


----------



## Schleie! (3. März 2003)

Ich hatte auch zum Kutterangeln auf Ostsee ne Shimano Hyperloop 4000 mit Heckbremse! Die läuft auch noch!  

Man muss sie halt pflegen, wenn man sehr oft raus geht!


----------



## Rosi (2. August 2008)

*AW: Stationärrollen und Salzwasser*

Nostalgie, 5 Jahre und ein paar Monate später, doch immer noch aktuell. 

Da hilft nur abwaschen nach dem Angeln im Salzwasser (und evtl. neu ölen). Und zwar alles, Rolle mit Schnur, Pilker, Blinker, Vorfächer, Fliegen. Dann gibts auch kein Problem.


----------



## Herbynor (22. August 2008)

*AW: Stationärrollen und Salzwasser*



Rosi schrieb:


> Nostalgie, 5 Jahre und ein paar Monate später, doch immer noch aktuell.
> 
> Da hilft nur abwaschen nach dem Angeln im Salzwasser (und evtl. neu ölen). Und zwar alles, Rolle mit Schnur, Pilker, Blinker, Vorfächer, Fliegen. Dann gibts auch kein Problem.



Hallo Rosi,
der Meinung war ich auch bis zu dem Zeitpunkt. Das Schnurlaufrölchenkugellager war in einem einwandfreiem Zustand. Ich habe mir zur Angewohnheit gemacht die Kugellager mit einem Wasserpumpenfett  for der Reise zu Fetten. Leider war es nach 14Tagen hin !!! verrostet. Das beste ist wohl Gleitlager stadt Kugellager nur das wird immer abfällig behandelt. Wobei eine Teflonbuchse  unter  dem  Schurlaufrölchen  doch  nicht  verkert  Wäre.


----------



## Khaane (23. August 2008)

*AW: Stationärrollen und Salzwasser*

Die absolut salzwasserfeste Rolle gibt es einfach nicht.

Anfällige Stellen sind die Achse/Spulenbefestigung, Schnurlaufröllchen und Kurbel.

Das Wichtigste ist, jede Rolle vor der ersten Nutzung vernünftig und dick einzufetten. Besonders auch die Achse.

Nach einem Salzwassereinsatz heisst es die Rollenspule abmachen und die komplette Rolle ordentlich duschen 

Danach komplett trocknen lassen und die oben genannten Stellen entweder wieder einfetten oder mit WD-40 nachölen.

Dies kann man so oft wie man möchte wiederholen.

-----------------------------------------------------

Am Ende der Saison - bzw. in der angelfreien Zeit, sollte man alle Rollen auseinander nehmen und jedes Teil mit "Kettenreiniger" entfetten, ausgiebig mit Wasser abspülen und trocknen.

Danach alle Komponenten ordentlich fetten und ölen.

Hierfür eignet sich meiner Meinung nach am besten PENN-Rollenfett und Rollenöl. 

--------------------------------------------------------

Bei Rollen die nur wenige Male im Süßwasser zum Einsatz kamen, reicht das einfache Nachfetten und Nachölen - Hier wäre der Aufwand nicht gerechtfertigt


----------



## Herbynor (23. August 2008)

*AW: Stationärrollen und Salzwasser*

Hallo Khaane
Deine Tips sind wirklich gut. Mann merkt schon das Du Dich mit dem Thema beschäftigst hast. Mir geht es hautsächlich um das lager im Schnurlaufröllchen. Solte noch jemand einen guten Tip haben denn ich gebrauchen kann,  würde  mir  weiterhelfen, danke.


----------



## Khaane (23. August 2008)

*AW: Stationärrollen und Salzwasser*

Beim Schnurlaufröllchen würde ich auf Fett verzichten, zum einen läuft es schwergängiger und zum anderen setzt sich das Salzwasser besser fest.

Wenn es unbedingt Fett sein muss, dann würde ich das Kugellager ordentlich mit Teflonfett betröpfeln. (1 Tropfen reich ja meistens 

Und dann die gesamte Kugellageraufnahme mit Fett vollmachen - Ist zwar nicht optimal oder wo kein Platz ist, da auch kein Salzwasser


----------



## Herbynor (24. August 2008)

*AW: Stationärrollen und Salzwasser*



Khaane schrieb:


> Beim Schnurlaufröllchen würde ich auf Fett verzichten, zum einen läuft es schwergängiger und zum anderen setzt sich das Salzwasser besser fest.
> 
> Wenn es unbedingt Fett sein muss, dann würde ich das Kugellager ordentlich mit Teflonfett betröpfeln. (1 Tropfen reich ja meistens
> 
> Und dann die gesamte Kugellageraufnahme mit Fett vollmachen - Ist zwar nicht optimal oder wo kein Platz ist, da auch kein Salzwasser



Mit dem Teflonfett werde ich mall probieren,hört sich gut an.
Den Rest mit fett voll machen habe ich mit Wasserpumpen Fett
(wegen dem Wasser abweisenden efekt) versucht aber nicht den richtigen Erfolg gehabt. Mall sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------

